# Scootin' Scooters: Stand Out From The Crowd - Part 1



## SifuPhil (May 27, 2013)

Motorized scooters have flooded the senior scene, offering not only mobility but also offering a chance to let yourself stand out from the crowd. Why pilot a plain ol' factory-issue scooter when, with a little bit of ingenuity and elbow-grease, you can pimp your ride?

Here are a few examples of what I'm talking about ...

*1. Batmobile*



This gent obviously has a higher calling in his senior years - to fight crime wherever it may appear. I wonder if it has turbines and a rocket launcher like the original?

*2. Stretch*



"Two is always more fun" might be an apt description of this custom stretch scooter, and the up side is you could make money running a senior's taxi service!

*3. One for TWHRider*



M'lady, should you ever find need of "augmented transportation" or just want to give the horsies a rest, this might be just the thing for you ...


----------



## Timetrvlr (Aug 16, 2017)

I've seen several customized power chairs downtown but never a customized scooter like these. They are pretty cool but I like my factory job just fine.


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 16, 2017)

....it all happened so s-l-o-w!


----------

